# Natural dyeing and heat source



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Fiberfolk! I've been lurking for a long while, but have finally decided to join the discussion. And, I have a question. I am in the *information gathering* phase of dyeing with plants, and would welcome any information/experience about heat sources for heating the dye pots. My kitchen is small, and rather open to the rest of the house, so I have no desire to heat up dye vats there. Outside I have an extra burner on the gas grill, but it won't hold a simmer - boiling or off, those are the options. I'm thinking of getting a single burner, either electric or propane, and would appreciate any advice. Can you recommend any particular brand/model that can be set low enough to simmer? Most reviews I have read only mention how fast (or not) they will bring a pot to boil. Thank you! (And thanks also for all the good tips I found here while lurking :happy2


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Alpacaspinner! We are happy to have you here. Im not a dyer but we have several here. My experience with dyeing has been dye days ins hitch we have wood fires, like a camp fire and the post were over that. Or there were a few on other regular burners. From my knowledge I think a simmer is just fine. You want to steep the plants in the water, like a tea. And once you add the wool you only want a simmer or you will ruin the fibers, they will felt if at a rolling boil I believe. But I'm not the expert. Hopefully someone will be along soon to give you more informed information.

Welcome and I'm glad you decided to join us.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have one of those electric turkey cookers. it's used only for dyeing.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

WIHH - those are beautiful! (Can I come play at your house?)
So, the turkey fryer can be set low enough to simmer? I have a fairly wind protected spot to set it up, so that is most likely what I will end up doing. Thanks.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd love to, but Minnesota is kind of far from Oregon. Still, one never knows how things might work out.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I just use a crock pot. Got it at a thrift store for four bucks, and it works great. 

At that price, you can get a few of them and have a whole bunch of stuff going at once! There's an outlet outside, so I just plug it in on the deck if I'm brewing stinky stuff and voila, dye bath.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> I just use a crock pot. Got it at a thrift store for four bucks, and it works great.
> 
> At that price, you can get a few of them and have a whole bunch of stuff going at once! There's an outlet outside, so I just plug it in on the deck if I'm brewing stinky stuff and voila, dye bath.


Me too! It works great.

I also have a single electric burner, and that works well too. 

In the summer, I also use gallon glass jars, and let the sun do the work :clap:


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the idea of a crockpot. I have a couple of outside outlets (and often cook odiferous stuff out there anyway) ... but I have only found small-ish crockpots at the thrift stores. I'll have to look harder. DH has one to melt wax for his (very occasional) forays into bronze sculpture, but I don't think that sharing would work well . And I am pleased to find in my research that several dyes don't seem to need, or want, heat. The black bean thing is really intrigueing to me. I don't have much (yet) of my own self spun yarn to experiment with, so I am seriously thinking of actually buying some to get started. Thanks for your tips!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Check with Freecycle.org too. I'm sure there is one in your area or close by


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

If you want to save on fuel, you can always do solar dyeing. I've had really good results just putting some mordanted fiber in a jar with the dyestuff (preferably put in a nylon stocking or bag to keep the leafy bits and twigs from embedding in your fiber) and setting in the sun. Of course, you have to be patient. I usually let the jars sit for a month or so. But then natural dyeing tends to be better when it's done slowly. In winter I've used a plate/pot warmer (those Salton trays you see at buffets) set on low. Be aware that once you embark on natural dyeing it's hard to stop  I've got jars of rusty nails and copper filled with water soaking on a windowsill in prep for a class on medieval dyeing in March.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

Katherine in KY said:


> If you want to save on fuel, you can always do solar dyeing. I've had really good results just putting some mordanted fiber in a jar with the dyestuff (preferably put in a nylon stocking or bag to keep the leafy bits and twigs from embedding in your fiber) and setting in the sun. Of course, you have to be patient. I usually let the jars sit for a month or so. But then natural dyeing tends to be better when it's done slowly. In winter I've used a plate/pot warmer (those Salton trays you see at buffets) set on low. Be aware that once you embark on natural dyeing it's hard to stop  I've got jars of rusty nails and copper filled with water soaking on a windowsill in prep for a class on medieval dyeing in March.


Like sun tea? That's an interesting idea. At the moment all my large glass jars are holding grains and beans; I see that there is a very real possibility of future strife between the pantry and the dye pot :stars:


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

There's a good book called The Dye Pot, can't remember who it's by but I think you'll find it interesting. Check ebay.


----------



## LisaInND (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL Wind In Her Hair! I go searching or information on dyeing with a turkey fryer and look who I find!  Thank you for the great information and the photos of your set up. I saw AriesGoat in the picture and thought, wait a minute, I know her! 

Lisa


----------



## LisaInND (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome! Update on the turkey roaster experiment: I chickened out trying to get it going until hubby came home. I had visions of being blown to smithereens or something. Come to find out the connection isn't the same as our grill with our propane tank. Need to look into it some more. I will say that I really need to figure this out. I spent the other day dyeing when it was in the high 80s and the house really heated up from the dye pots, even with the AC on. 

And I'll be VERY careful googling you! LOL.


----------

